# Old Books



## terry_g (Apr 2, 2021)

These two old books are from my Grandfathers estate. He was a mechanic but had an interest in machining.
I suspect that the first book would have been a requirement for a machinist at some point early in his/her apprenticeship.
Around 1400 pages copyright January 1 1941.
I see a reprint is available on Amazon.com.







The Starret tool catalog is dated 1935 and is very brittle and fragile.
If only the prices were the same today.


----------



## Brent H (Apr 2, 2021)

I have a number of Audel's books - a really cool one on early Marine Engineering......I should check out what is on that shelf at home!  nice books to have !!


----------



## Tom O (Apr 2, 2021)

I have the same Audel book and steam engineering books 2 with some foldout ( 3’x3’ ) diagrams although my son scooped them for his bookshelf! Lol


----------



## Canadium (Apr 2, 2021)

Cool!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Apr 2, 2021)

Ahh...back in the day of _real_ leather bound books. Nice memories you have there.


----------

